# Sick guppy?



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a female guppy that for awhile, I thought was pregnant. She was getting fat, started sitting on the bottom of the tank etc. Well now she doens't look so fat and instead, it appears as though her left side is a little red or bruised. She's now either sitting on the bottom (or close to it) or hiding in the amazon swords. Is there anything I can do? Might have something gone wrong with her pregnancy?


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay that was very odd. She died but I looked at her closely when I took her out of the tank. She had a wet sack oozing out of her and there were in fact fry inside. The really weird part, that bump on her side near the back? Well that actually erupte and more fry came out that way. Not sure what happened...


----------

